# Whats wrong with this blue spruce? (pics)



## miller1 (May 25, 2009)

I have a few blue spruce in my yard and some of them are loosing most of the needles, there is still some growth mainly on the tips, the middle seems dead, any ideas?


----------



## miller1 (May 25, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## hokiewheeler (May 25, 2009)

Hard to tell from the pictures. Could be canker, could be shade, could be excess water, salt damage etc.


----------



## treeseer (May 26, 2009)

yup them brNCHES'R DEAD BY GUM.

google cytospora


----------



## Urban Forester (May 27, 2009)

It could be alot of things, 2 that jump out are a girdling root and Rhizosphaera Needle cast. Take a look at some of the needles (up close) that are losing their color, are there small black dots on the needle running the lenght of it (if so, then needlecast is in the tree) if not, excavate around the crown and see if there is a root pressing up against the trunk. Once you've determined if any of these "fit the bill" re-post with what you've found.


----------



## miller1 (May 27, 2009)

Urban Forester said:


> It could be alot of things, 2 that jump out are a girdling root and Rhizosphaera Needle cast. Take a look at some of the needles (up close) that are losing their color, are there small black dots on the needle running the lenght of it (if so, then needlecast is in the tree) if not, excavate around the crown and see if there is a root pressing up against the trunk. Once you've determined if any of these "fit the bill" re-post with what you've found.



I will check it out and let you know.

Thanks


----------



## miller1 (May 27, 2009)

I just looked at the needles and the ones that are loosing color do have very small black spots on them, the new growth looks good. Is there something i can do? I have 4 or 5 more that are starting to do the same thing.


----------



## Urban Forester (May 28, 2009)

Rhizospheara needle Cast can be treated w/a labeled fungicide. ALL trees showing symtoms should be treated. The best control would be achieved by combining a contact fungicide like Daconil (Chlorothalonil) and a systemic like Clearys 3336 (Thiophanate Methyl). The entire tree should be treated. Optimally the intial treatment should be at budbreak w/2 more applications at 2 to 3 week intervals, this will cover the entire infection period. I would consider this course of treatment for next 2 growing seasons. The disease is spread more readily in protected areas where there is reduced air movement AND by artificial irrigation being applied directly to needle tissue. Stress also plays a KEY role in the severity of the infection, proper cultural practices should be put in place to reduce ambient stress levels. I almost forgot... the reason the new growth looks good is because this needlecast attacks last years mature growth only, so what looks good now, will look like crap next year if control measures are not put in place. Good luck...


----------



## miller1 (May 28, 2009)

Where is the best place to pick this stuff up at. Daconil (Chlorothalonil) and a systemic like Clearys 3336 .
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Urban Forester (May 28, 2009)

If I remember right there use to be a combination of the 2 fungicides available to homeowners. I think I've seen it at Home Depot or Lowes. If not try LESCO (John Deere Landscapes) Look for these "brand" names: ConSyst, Spectro 90WDG, Tee-1-up, TM/C WDG) They are all the combinations I know of. ConSyst or Spectro are probably your best bet.


----------

